# Sage BE870UK



## Charcofee (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi Guys,

Our trusty work sage is having some issues, its been getting used 5-10 times daily for 5 years with no fault so it's done it's time but I'm hoping it can still be repaired.

The issue I'm having is that aside from powering on it doesn't really so anything, the pump is basically silent, there's a slight whisper but barely audible, no water through the group head, steam wand or hot water spout. We had this issue, and I left it for a while before starting a standard back flush, and de scale. During this the pump worked fine so I thought all was well but after it had finished it went back into its previous state and now I can't even run any more cleaning cycles, no water will pass through.

I have removed covers but can't see anything overly concerning with my untrained eyes, there's corrosion buildup around the 3 way solenoid and the steam wand dump pipe, and what appears like it could be slight burn marks on the pump.

My assumption is that the pump has some how short circuited hence the burn, and is no longer functional as that lines up with the absence of pumping sounds, any thoughts on if this is likely to be the issue or what else it could be? I'm reluctant to remove and replace the pump without being certain as it's company property and I'd have to ask them to buy the pump

Thanks in Advance


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Charcofee These are the only UK authorised repairers for Sage

http://coffeeclassics.co.uk


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

There are some good FB groups which may help - notably the Breville Owners group, which has useful information in it (These machines are made by Breville)


----------



## Charcofee (Aug 25, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> @Charcofee These are the only UK authorised repairers for Sage
> 
> http://coffeeclassics.co.uk


 Thanks, I have enquired with them but their prices are very high, I think due to the age of the machine it's not worth repairs that would cost a significant chunk of a new machine


----------



## Charcofee (Aug 25, 2021)

As an update, I had decided to give up and reassembled all covers etc. To leave for the company to decide on replace or repair professionally, thought I'd give it another go and to my surprise it worked perfectly, for one shot, then back into the 'limp mode'. This rules out blockages and pump failure as it works fine, has anyone got any ideas on what might cause this intermittent failure, perhaps a faulty thermal cutout?


----------



## Charcofee (Aug 25, 2021)

Just going to post an update on this to help anyone having this problem in the future, as it appears to be resolved.

As I now understand these machines have a safety mode when overheating to prevent damage, this is what was causing the machine to not function at all despite all lights being illuminated as normal, but there's no mention in the instruction manual so its a bit of a mystery.

Our overheating problem was caused by excessive scale making the pump struggle much more than normal, to get the machine out of safety mode we left it unplugged for 3 days, although I have read that 1 day would be sufficient. I then did a fairly heavy de scale with ~60% vinegar as soon as the machine started in order to clear the blockage before the pump overheated again. Touch wood this appears to have worked, good luck to anyone else with this problem!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Charcofee well done in sorting it out, save a lot of money with CC repair costs. Most problems with coffee machines not down to sheer age, or synthetic componens that harden over time (o rings etc..), are cause by poor water.

I'd recommend sorting your water out, rather than descaling.


----------

